# Gegard Mousasi signs with bellator



## Headhunter (Jul 11, 2017)

Another big signing for bellator and another step in bellator catching up with the ufc. Years ago the ufc was the only place fighters wanted to go. Now people are leaving the ufc to fight in smaller shows.

There's really not a lot of huge name stars in the ufc now. Rouseys finished, mcgregors never going to fight in the ufc again let's be honest, jones is coming back but lets see if he can stay off the juice and away from the wheel. There's still great fighters in the ufc no doubt but there's no real huge superstar recognition like there was in about 2006-2010. The ufc is doing a terrible job of promoting it's fighters. They have the best fighter on the planet in demetrious Johnson and you've got dana white saying how he's not that good because he doesn't make a lot of money....way to be a good promoter dana.


----------



## Reedone816 (Jul 12, 2017)

Rory vs moose, davis/mo/bader vs moose

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 12, 2017)

Another great pick up for Bellator!


----------



## Charlemagne (Jul 12, 2017)

Promotion may be part of the issue, but to me the larger one is that they have lost their way with the original intent of the UFC.  The ever-expanding rule-set makes it less and less "real", and many of the people who tuned in originally have figured that out.  The UFC, like many sports as they grow, have made decisions, hoping to draw more people, towards what they perceive to be "excitement and action", and in so doing, they have lost part of what drew people in to begin with. 

Rules and Regulations - Unified Rules and Other MMA Regulations


----------



## Reedone816 (Jul 12, 2017)

And now it's rizin time.
freak show, open weight, can crushing, ped all incorporated...
But seriously talk about unified rules, right now ABC already put rule to punish the fighter that game the system, look at weidman vs mousashi, the downed opponent and using video replay is in effect.
Now in ca, dangerous weight cutting rule is prevented like in barao case where they refuse to license him for fighting in 135.
In one fc, fighter is being monitored to weight certain weight months before the fight.
All for the safety of the fighter, while trying to keep it exiting.
So actually now it is trying to get back the realness by eliminating/modifying rule that is being gamed by the fighter to coast the win.
Some other examples like putting reward to active bottom player vs blanketing player, less reward for takedown, expanding fingers in front of fighter, cursing while fighting, pooped fighter, damage vs quantity, and so on...

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlemagne (Jul 12, 2017)

Reedone816 said:


> And now it's rizin time.
> freak show, open weight, can crushing, ped all incorporated...
> But seriously talk about unified rules, right now ABC already put rule to punish the fighter that game the system, look at weidman vs mousashi, the downed opponent and using video replay is in effect.
> Now in ca, dangerous weight cutting rule is prevented like in barao case where they refuse to license him for fighting in 135.
> ...



For the record, I don't have a problem at all with rules designed to protect the athlete such as the weight cutting rule, or others.  My concerns are more for the rules that are designed to fit someone's idea of what is more or less entertaining, rather than what it was intended to be, which is as realistic as possible.


----------



## Reedone816 (Jul 12, 2017)

Well, it might've.
Eliminating unlimited time and open weight, those are the major things that changing the way fighter fights.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlemagne (Jul 12, 2017)

Reedone816 said:


> Well, it might've.
> Eliminating unlimited time and open weight, those are the major things that changing the way fighter fights.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk



I don't disagree.  I would prefer to see things go back to open weight and, at the very least, no rounds and no standup rule.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 23, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Another big signing for bellator and another step in bellator catching up with the ufc. Years ago the ufc was the only place fighters wanted to go. Now people are leaving the ufc to fight in smaller shows.
> 
> There's really not a lot of huge name stars in the ufc now. Rouseys finished, mcgregors never going to fight in the ufc again let's be honest, jones is coming back but lets see if he can stay off the juice and away from the wheel. There's still great fighters in the ufc no doubt but there's no real huge superstar recognition like there was in about 2006-2010. The ufc is doing a terrible job of promoting it's fighters. They have the best fighter on the planet in demetrious Johnson and you've got dana white saying how he's not that good because he doesn't make a lot of money....way to be a good promoter dana.


Lol just rereading this post I did and I was right jones couldn't stay off the juice


----------



## drop bear (Dec 23, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> I don't disagree.  I would prefer to see things go back to open weight and, at the very least, no rounds and no standup rule.



Rather not see 20 minutes of lay and pray.


----------



## MA_Student (Jan 22, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Rather not see 20 minutes of lay and pray.


Yep everyone acts like the old days of Mma were so great....no they weren't look at fights like shamrock v gracie 2 or Severn v shamrock or gracie v Severn. The rules make the sport more exciting


----------



## Reedone816 (Jan 27, 2018)

With kron in the free market now, i hope bellator or ufc would negotiate with him.
Improved stand up, good enough wrestling, and especially dangerous submission game, he has name to sell.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------

